# Robin Williams' plan to fix our current situation



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 7, 2007)

*This is attributed to him, anyway. I don't know one way or the other if he really said it but I for one agree with and would support ALL of it.*​​​​​*Robin Williams, plan**.. *​*(Hard to argue with this logic!) 

"I see a lot of people yelling for peace but I have not heard of a plan for peace.  So, here's one plan." *​​*1) "The US will apologize to the world for our "interference" in their affairs, past & ​​present.  You know, Hitler, Mussolini, Stalin, Tojo, Noriega, Milosevic, Hussein, and the rest of those "good ole boys", we will never "interfere" again. 

2) We will withdraw our troops from all over the world, starting with Germany , South Korea , the Middle East , and the Philippines   They don't want us there, anyway.  We would station troops at our borders.  No one allowed sneaking through holes in the fence. 

3) All illegal aliens have 90 days to get their affairs together and leave.   We'll give them a free trip home.  After 90 days the remainder will be gathered up and deported immediately, regardless of whom or where they are.  They're illegal!!!  France will welcome them. 

4) All future visitors will be thoroughly checked and limited to 90 days unless given a special permit!!!!  No one from a terrorist nation will be allowed in.  If you don't like it there, change it yourself and don't hide here.  Asylum would never be available to anyone.  We don't need any more cab drivers or 7-11 cashiers. 

5) No foreign "students" over age 21.  The older ones are the bombers.  If they don't attend classes, they get a "D" and it's back home baby. 

6) The US will make a strong effort 
to become self-sufficient energy wise.  This will include developing nonpolluting sources of energy but will require a temporary drilling of oil in the Alaskan wilderness.  The caribou will have to cope for a while . 

7) Offer Saudi Arabia and other oil producing countries $10 a barrel for their oil.  If they don't like it, we go someplace else.  They can go somewhere else to sell their production.  (About a week of the wells filling up the storage sites would be enough.) 

8) If there is a famine or other natural catastrophe in the world, we will not "interfere."  They can pray to Allah or whomever, for seeds, rain, cement or whatever they need.  Besides most of what we give them is stolen or given 
to the army.  The people who need 
it most get very little, if anything. 

9) Ship the UN Headquarters to an isolated island someplace.  We don't need the spies and fair weather friends here. Besides, the building would make a good homeless shelter or lockup for illegal aliens. 

10) All Americans must go to charm and beauty school.  That way, no one can call us "Ugly Americans" any longer.  The Language we speak is ENGLISH...learn it..or LEAVE..Now, isn't that a winner of a plan? 

"The Statue of Liberty is no longer 
saying "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses."  She's got a baseball bat and she's yelling, 'you want a piece of me?' " ​​​​​​​​​*​​


----------



## elder999 (Apr 7, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> *This is attributed to him, anyway. I don't know one way or the other if he really said it but I for one agree with and would support ALL of it.*​





Er, ..._no_.

Have a look  here​


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 7, 2007)

I like it.  There was a statement made by an Austrailian circulating about the US  being a good neighbor and getting kicked in the balls for trying- Wish i could find that.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 7, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> I like it.  There was a statement made by an Austrailian circulating about the US  being a good neighbor and getting kicked in the balls for trying- Wish i could find that.


Um... this one? :lol:


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 7, 2007)

Similar- but , nope it was different


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually Robin Williams did not say this

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/williams.asp

http://www.robin-williams.net/frameset.htm?http://www.robin-williams.net/helpsolo.htm
Under other questions


----------



## zDom (Mar 5, 2009)

Even if Robin Williams didn't come up with idea, it's worth giving a try.

Might be able to trim back the national debt ...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr Williams has entertained millions of people on stage, film and television in a career that has spanned more than thirty years. He has raised a lot of money and awareness for homeless people. I think he would have dreamed up something a little funnier and more insightful than using the UN building alternatively as a prison or a shelter.

:asian:



> *(CNN)* -- Robin Williams will undergo heart surgery, according to his publicist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

On one hand, the e-mails and "plans" like these are awesome and I would think are a great idea.

But on the other, more realistic hand, I see these as childish and irresponsible.  America went through its "isolationalism" time period.  In the global economy, we can no longer afford to have policies like these.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 5, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> On one hand, the e-mails and "plans" like these are awesome and I would think are a great idea.
> 
> But on the other, more realistic hand, I see these as childish and irresponsible. America went through its "isolationalism" time period. In the global economy, we can no longer afford to have policies like these.


 

I think you are perhaps overly optimistic about there being a world to have an "economy" in for very much longer, but that's just me.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 5, 2009)

Regardless of the flawed but heart-warmingly reassuring bullet-points in the OP, we are now reaping the crop of what happens when you have a global economy orchestrated by bankers and corporations rather than 'genuine' industrialists/businessmen.

An economy only has true value and worth when it involves the augmentation of resources into products and services people value and need.  All else is fatuous e.g. shuffling electrons about the world that purport to represent 'products' but infact represent nothing more than a drain on actual (rather than virtual) economic activity.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I think you are perhaps overly optimistic about there being a world to have an "economy" in for very much longer, but that's just me.



Good point - as I tell my friends, get your generators, chain saws, and canned foods.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 5, 2009)

Now that Carlin is gone it seems that Williams will be attributed to funny quotes, lines, thoughts or whatever. 

The man IS a brilliant spontaneous comic and can be insightful at times. 
I miss his stand up... however crude and vulgar it can get sometimes.


----------

